# Emacs Tramp very slow on connection



## Nicola Mingotti (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi,

I have this problem with Tramp, it is very slow on connection,
it takes about one minute to connect to the remote host.

It is not matter of network speed, I connect very fast in Tramp in
OSX and Linux.

In OSX Emacs version is 24.4.9. In Linux Emacs is 24.4.1.
In FreeBSD 11.1 default Emacs is 25.3.1.

This is my *.emacs* file related to Tramp mode

```
(require 'tramp)
(setq tramp-default-method "ssh")
(setq tramp-verbose 6)
(setq tramp-auto-save-directory "/tmp")
```
I tried to look at the *Messages* buffer for interesting stuff
but since all buffers hang when I am trying to connect I dont get
any usefull clue.

I considered installing Emacs 24 in FreeBSD but before compiling
something that is not the ports I would like to know if you already
found a solution for this, keeping the default FreeBSD Emacs.

Bye
Nicola


----------

